# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Donation de bébé Lapin

## Marine.C

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* 5 bébés Lapins
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Âge:* 3 ans 4 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 64 - Pyrénées-Atlantiques
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0682521205
*E-mail :* marine.calletti@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour, 


Ma maman et ma petit soeur ont acheté il y a quelque temps des lapins, quel aime beaucoup et que nous laissons jouer dans le jardin or nous avons découvert que des lapins sauvages vivaient près de chez nous. Malheureusement ils ont mis enceinte plusieurs fois nos lapins. Nous avons jusqua présent toujours garder les bébés. Mais il y a 2 mois nous avons découvert une nouvelle porté de 5 lapins. 


Nous avons fait le choix de ne pas les garder cette fois. Cependant, nous souhaitons les donner à des personnes qui y feront attention et y porterons tous lamour dont ils ont besoin.


Cest pourquoi j'écrit ce message en espérant pouvoir trouver une famille à nos 5 bébés lapin qui sont maintenant âgés de plus de 2 mois donc bien sevrés.


Cordialement,


Marine C

----------


## Findus

Effectivement il y a des petits qui ont le même pelage que les sauvages... belle petite famille...  :: 
J'espère qu'ils trouveront un foyer rapidement.
En attendant, il va falloir faire stériliser vos lapins et lapines... Ils auront une meilleure espérance de vie, de meilleures relations entre eux, et cela vous évitera ces naissances répétées...
S'ils sont dehors, la vaccination contre la myxomatose et le VHD est impérative.

----------


## jujulilas

Bonjour,

Avez-vous pu trouver une prise en charge auprès d'assos ?
Si non, connaissez-vous les sexes des 5 bébés ? Où vivent-ils ? Sont-ils séparés _(pour éviter la repro)_ ? Avez-vous pu voir déjà pour des aides stérilisations ? Des placements séparément sont ok pour vous ?

----------


## Ioko

Un seul méssage qui date de novembre,je pense qu elle a du trouver .

----------

